# Vergleich: Screenshots der frühen Entwicklungsversion in Diablo 3



## will8899 (10. April 2012)

Zitiert von Webseite: *** 
Im GDC2012 Vortragsvideo der Diablo 3 Artworks von Kunstdirektor Christian Lichtner haben wir nicht nur neuste Erklärung von Monster-Design in Diablo 3, sondern auch einige kostbare Diablo 3 Bilder der frühen Entwicklungsversion gefunden.
Zunächst der Vergleich der Kathedrale (Links: aktuelle Version, Rechts: frühe Entwicklungsversion)
Bilder zur Webseite: ***


----------



## will8899 (11. April 2012)

Neuigkeit für alle Fans von Diablo 3
Zitiert von Webseite: *** 
Neulich erscheinen neue CG von Barbaren im Internet, einschließlich der Einführung von Hintergrund, Energie-System, Fertigkeiten-Anzeigen und erbittertem Kampf. In CG gibt's viele Aspekte, die erstmals veröffentlicht sind, vor allem das Interface von Ausrüstungen und Fertigkeiten.
Video zur Webseite: ***


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2012)

Und du bist nicht zufällig "Mitarbeiter" der zitierten Webseite? ^^


----------

